# Blu loves his new food



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Possibly too much? His new food is merrrick grain free real buffalo + sweet potato recipe for all life stages. But as recomended i am switching his food slowly but thats almost impossible when blu picks out only the new food from his bowl and refuses to eat his old food lol should i just give him the new food or what should i do?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

How is he coping with the change? If he is having solid bowel movements, then I would just let him have the new food.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Jul 9, 2013)

We use Merrick Whole Farms puppy and Amadeus loves it! :thumbup:


----------

